# Bay Flats Lodge - "Transitional Notes for November"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 23, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
November is generally the initial month for some fairly noticeable transitions along the Texas Gulf coast. We should have already experienced a couple significant cooling trends, and air and water temperatures will have already begun to drop as a direct result. Along with changing weather conditions, we will begin to experience other types of transitions, as well.

The first transition, or change, this month will be the incorporation of Daylight Savings Time, which means weâ€™ll begin seeing less daylight with each passing day. Weâ€™ll be officially entering into the wintertime months, so another change would be that we should learn to expect a greater potential for foul weather as we proceed into colder months. Another transition will be the fact that the trout and the redfish will now begin looking for mud and grass or mud and shell instead of sand. The sand is great for spring and summertime conditions where the fish are looking for the warmth of the sun to reflect off the sand, but when the days turn cold those fish are going to be looking for warmth that can only be stored and radiated by that of thick, black mud.

Another transition taking place this month will be the change that is taking place in the metabolism of the fish. As early as two or three weeks ago these fish were probably eating a meal at every opportunity, or whenever they had a craving to do so. Now, once the temperature of the wind and the water have dropped considerably, so too shall the feeding periods for the fish. Fish often get quite lethargic during the colder months of the year, and their feeding pattern slows down greatly as a result. The fish would probably much rather eat one large meal instead of expounding the energy of eating several small meals throughout the course of each day. This is the very reason why wading anglers should always make it a point to cast to a single mullet whenever they see one jumping in the wintertime. More times than not, the single mullet that is jumping is really big and is being slowly chased by a really hungry trout or redfish thatâ€™s looking for their one, single meal for that day.

For the artificial enthusiasts out there, your choice of artificial baits also begins a transition in November. As just discussed, the fish are sometimes chasing one large meal per day, so anglers wading with artificial lures should customarily begin tossing much larger surface baits beginning in November. Additionally, begin slowing your retrieve to a snailâ€™s pace while raising the tip of the rod only once or twice in a 10-15 second period. You might also begin recognizing greater results this month whenever using darker baits, as they tend to portray a much more distinctive silhouette, and they work exceptionally well in low-light conditions. Be safe out there, and have fun!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Friday the cold front bit, and so did a few redfish! Supply customer entertaining a father son duo were met with shallow saltwater bulls in decent numbers over the course of the sunny day. There wasnâ€™t just one place producing as much as real estate over a lot of the bay. Saturday was day 2, and the wind was down and spirits were high for an anticipated favorable Trout bite. It was time for this father son to rock it early and bring home the meat for mama down home in East Texas.

Saturday with this father-son Duo was a successful outing with many speckled trout on the line, along with one redfish. Having to get back to East Texas quickly, we called it early with a nice box. Until next time, we'll see you in June!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ *Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy. High 82F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. Low around 70F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High near 85F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 69F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 84F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low near 70F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A mainly weak east to southeast flow this morning will increase to weak to moderate this afternoon through Monday. Moisture will continue to increase across the region, though shower activity should be minimal through Monday. Isolated showers and thunderstorms are anticipated for Tuesday and Wednesday. Drier conditions are expected by Thursday as an upper level high pressure system begins to build over the region. Generally weak to moderate onshore flow expected Tuesday and Wednesday. A weak boundary will move into the waters Thursday, resulting in a brief and weak northeast flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 75.9 degrees
Seadrift 77.0 degrees
Port Aransas 80.1 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

More


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

More Photos


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

Pics Continued!


----------

